# Fish Tattoos?



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

anybody have any fish tattoos?

Here is mine


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

No fish but I have one of my first jon boat, she meant so much to me.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

got this after my divorce about 5-6 yrs ago


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Duckbutter said:


> anybody have any fish tattoos?
> 
> Here is mine


Nice Tribal!! Where did you get it done at?


----------



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

TXDRAKE said:


> Nice Tribal!! Where did you get it done at?


True Love on 146, the waves actually spell out my soon to be son's name "Cutter"


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*that is awesome*

i love that, what did they charge you for that?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*texas fish*

Heres mine i got about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

Corey D. said:


> i love that, what did they charge you for that?


It was $100. I showed him a pic of what I liked, and he sketeched it out for me. It was the worst hour Ive been through in a long time, I forgot how much they hurt. LOL


----------



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

snapperlicious said:


> Heres mine i got about a year and a half ago.


I like that, neat how they did the scales. Really like the flag. If I get another one, I want to incorporate the flag.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ive got a kinda sorta fish tatt lol


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I did a redfish bone tat with the Texas flag filled in...came out pretty good considering I barely remember any of it!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

this is my only one so far from probably 4 or 5 years ago. I want a high realism trout hitting a lure, probably going down my side. Just don't have the money for it.










on the other hand, I do have a snake too (whoda thunk it?)


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Texas Red*

Here is my Texas Redfish!

BB


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

kinda shakey... green sea turtle, got it in Hawaii (Kona).


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

My son had this one done a few years ago.......


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Speckled Trout*

Got it down at a shop on South Padre.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

been wanting a large one on my side of a lady wading and catching a red I want it all black and white except for the red. What I'm wanting will cost a lot of money that I don't have. Nice tats guys!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

nwappleby said:


>


wow that had to feel good on the armpit.


----------



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is one of mine I like the B+W


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice but your nails don't match!


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Heres mine i got about a year and a half ago.


dude, is that fish upside down? look at its eyes and mouth? i hope im seeing things. cool tat anyways


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

*my speck*

got this in galveston


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish Tattoo. Do I win?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Duckbutter said:


> anybody have any fish tattoos?
> 
> Here is mine


Admittedly I dont have any tattoos. But i cant make out any name....or even any letters....or see any waves....or even see a fish in this ??? I see maybe a birds head....help me out what/where is it? (no disrespect meant....im an engineer so dont really have any creativity).


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*fish*

It's my logo for my fishing team


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

not mine but cool


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Got it down at a shop on South Padre.


This is my favorite one!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> Got it down at a shop on South Padre.


My favorite!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I need to read closer...I thought this thread was fish TACOS. Disappointed to say the least.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Bozo said:


> I need to read closer...I thought this thread was fish TACOS. Disappointed to say the least.


:rotfl:


----------

